# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  July / Aug '18 Lite Challenge: Seasons at the Lake

## elboe

I really like this challenge. I didn't think I'd have any time to enter but it looks like I'll be giving it a go anyway. 

I was on Steam the other day and saw a mapping program I hadn't seen before, _Illwinter's Floorplan Generator_. It was only $6.99 so I bought it and started playing around. It works pretty well, and when I remembered this challenge I thought it would be fun to enter with 2 variations of the map I had started.

I have the both versions roughed out so I'm posting those combined. The winter version was a save as and then a replacement of the textures and icons. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

That's cool, welcome to the challenge.  looking forward to see what you finish up with!

----------


## elboe

An update with the art on a page with a title. I updated the winter version. Both versions still need some tweaking. Making progress though.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Looking good elboe.  My one nit pic, is that the docks are exceptionally small in relationship to the size of both the Firepit and the hockey rink. 

I think the docks should be 2 to 3 times larger and the rink should be 50% smaller ( estimating the pond size from the tree sizes )

----------


## elboe

Thanks Bogie. I agree the scales are off. I used the default icons from the program, they are a bit limited. I have some other sets I've collected that I can use to replace some of the items. (I think some of them are actually yours that you had posted on line for use!)

I am thinking 5' per square on the map. The dock is to small as it's only about 3' wide. The trees are then about 10' diameter. The rink is almost full size NHL but a pond hockey rink is smaller by a fair amount. The fire pit is too big. 

I'll try adding new icons and replacing some of what I have. Thanks!

----------


## bkh1914

> ... The trees are then about 10' diameter.


Hmmmm....
My office, where I'm currently sitting, is 10' x 10'.  
That's a pretty small/young tree where I live.
I've got a couple of oaks that are in an open area, about 40-50 years old, and they're more like 30-40' in diameter.
In dense woods, the trees are more tightly packed (and taller).

Of course it depends on the terrain and climate and type of trees...

----------


## elboe

I agree about the trees. I need to add some larger trees to fill it in. This's what I get for not planning it out, re-work. Oh well, at least its fun!

----------


## elboe

A quick update with a revised dock, rink and larger trees added.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Nice!  The proportions look much better now!

----------


## elboe

A minor update with a couple fixes.

### Latest WIP ###

----------

